# Fondue - S &H Green Stamps



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 20, 2021)

These two things came together/.
#1. Burnt Orange Fondue Pots

And.

Of course, everybody got theirs from swapping in S&H Green Stamps.


----------



## Geezerette (Feb 20, 2021)

I had a copper chafing dish for my fondue! And with my Green Stamps I got my baby’s first high chair and other baby stuff. And in quiet evenings I’d paste them in the little books!


----------



## asp3 (Feb 20, 2021)

I also remember the blue chip stamps.  I remember going through the catalogues with my mother and sister and pointing out things to get.  I also remember licking and sticking the stamps in the books.

Although we got a lot of things I've forgotten I remember when we got parfait glasses and used them to make those jello desserts that separated into three layers.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2021)

My mother's big purchase was a set of these handpainted TV trays.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Feb 20, 2021)

I actually got two fondue pots for wedding presents. One was the obligatory burnt orange and the other one was avocado.  I used one once and then it ended up in a garage sale. The other one? OK, I'll admit I regifted it.  I think fondue pots made the "wedding circuit" back then.


----------



## dobielvr (Feb 20, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother's big purchase was a set of these handpainted TV trays.


I remember TV trays being so popular at one time...way back.

We got them as a wedding present, and used them often.

Anybody seen them around lately?


----------



## Fyrefox (Feb 20, 2021)

Comedian Soupy Sales used to do a little jingle on his show that went, "How can I get me a Cadillac car? - - Green Stamps! Green Stamps!  How can I get me a Cadillac car? - - Fill up the Green Stamps book!"


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 20, 2021)

jujube said:


> I actually got two fondue pots for wedding presents. One was the obligatory burnt orange and the other one was avocado.  I used one once and then it ended up in a garage sale. The other one? OK, I'll admit I regifted it.  I think fondue pots made the "wedding circuit" back then.


@jujube first marriage we were given a burnt orange fondue set and an avocado one too
I never used either and donated them many years later
Now in Australia fondue sets are making a big comeback....go figure


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

Wasn't there a song once about green stamps and tequila?


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2021)

peramangkelder said:


> @jujube first marriage we were given a burnt orange fondue set and an avocado one too
> I never used either and donated them many years later
> Now in Australia fondue sets are making a big comeback....go figure


I really think everyone got at least one fondue pot as a wedding present and that there were actually only two fondue pots in existence, one burnt orange and one avocado.  They were just passed around at weddings and have circumnavigated the globe 153 times. One is currently being used by Megan and Harry in California and the other one is in a vault in the Vatican, awaiting the Second Coming (Chapter 13, Verse 9 of the Book of St. Martha Stewart in the Lost Apocrypha says, "And when He comes, verily I say, He will expect hot fondue". )

That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 21, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Wasn't there a song once about green stamps and tequila?


_"Hey, Rosita come quick
Down at the cantina they giving green stamps with tequila!!"





_


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Hey, Rosita come quick
> Down at the cantina they giving green stamps with tequila!!"
> 
> 
> ...


Ah that was it. My dad used to play it.


----------



## horseless carriage (Feb 21, 2021)

Richard Tompkins, returning from a business trip to America and seeing the popularity of Green Stamps, purchased the name _Green Shield_ from a luggage manufacturer and founded Green Shield Trading Stamp Co in 1958, along similar lines to S&H Green Stamps. They were popular during the 1960's and 1970's. Competing trading stamp schemes included Pink Stamps (a UK operation of their US company,) Co-op dividend stamps, Blue Chip and the short-lived UK operation of King Korn but none came close to rivalling Green Shield.

At the height of their success the Middle East wars broke out, causing massive fuel shortages, motorists were more concerned about filling the car's tank than they were about collecting trading stamps. To add to Green Shield woes, their biggest customer, Tesco, pulled the plug. Tompkins, however, always the entrepreneur, decided that the Green Shield showrooms could trade in cash instead of trading stamps and rebranded the stores giving them the name: "Argos."

The ultimate in irony. At the peak of Green Shield's rise, their biggest customer, the supermarket company, Tesco, passed their rival Sainsburys, this caused a furore with the latter. They called the trading stamp companies a plague on the retail trade. How they lambasted both Tesco and Green Shield. And the irony? Sainsburys now own Argos.


----------



## Lewkat (Feb 21, 2021)

We actually had fondue parties in the guise of cocktail parties.  We were all cheesy drunk by evening's end.


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 21, 2021)

I liked fondue.  We had the avocado set.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 21, 2021)

I remember my mum collecting Green Shield stamps when we lived in England


----------



## tbeltrans (Feb 21, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Wasn't there a song once about green stamps and tequila?







Tony


----------



## Jules (Feb 21, 2021)

My fondue set was stainless steel.  Not sure how I lucked out.



dobielvr said:


> I remember TV trays being so popular at one time...way back.
> 
> We got them as a wedding present, and used them often.
> 
> Anybody seen them around lately?


We have two under the stairs.  They come out once a year at tax season.  DH spreads his receipts on them.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Feb 21, 2021)

jujube said:


> I really think everyone got at least one fondue pot as a wedding present and that there were actually only two fondue pots in existence, one burnt orange and one avocado.  They were just passed around at weddings and have circumnavigated the globe 153 times. One is currently being used by Megan and Harry in California and the other one is in a vault in the Vatican, awaiting the Second Coming (Chapter 13, Verse 9 of the Book of St. Martha Stewart in the Lost Apocrypha says, "And when He comes, verily I say, He will expect hot fondue". )
> 
> That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


Love it!


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 23, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> My mother's big purchase was a set of these handpainted TV trays.


OMG! I forgot about the TV trays. Eating AND watching TV. Well, talk about being part of the NOW generation of the 60s. I remember going to the stamp store to get the trays,- ours weren't hand painted'
And God help you, if you went to the store, and didn't come back with the stamps.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Feb 23, 2021)

jujube said:


> I really think everyone got at least one fondue pot as a wedding present and that there were actually only two fondue pots in existence, one burnt orange and one avocado.  They were just passed around at weddings and have circumnavigated the globe 153 times. One is currently being used by Megan and Harry in California and the other one is in a vault in the Vatican, awaiting the Second Coming (Chapter 13, Verse 9 of the Book of St. Martha Stewart in the Lost Apocrypha says, "And when He comes, verily I say, He will expect hot fondue". )
> 
> That's my theory and I'm sticking to it.


And yea, verily Martha sayeth, "It is good thing".


----------



## mrstime (Mar 3, 2021)

We lived in Buena Park, Calif I saved both green stamps and blue chip stamps. Our kids were quite young at the time so before Thanksgiving day I would trade the blue chip for the green. Then I could buy books with tickets for the rides at Disneyland. Then we would go on thanksgiving day and never have to wait in lines for the rides. They would have a wonderful day, and then the turkey the next day.


----------



## caroln (Apr 5, 2021)

I remember licking the stamps and putting them in the books.  It was so satisfying completing a book.


----------



## Jim W. (Apr 5, 2021)

I remember my mom collected them. 

I remember going with her to the S&H Green Stamp Store to trade them in.

We also used to do fondue occasionally.

Little cubes of meat, boiling oil in the pot. Little skewer forks and various kinds of sauce to dip our cooked meat cubes in.

What a pain in the butt way to have dinner!!!!!   

But it was something different, I guess.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 5, 2021)

I vaguely remember my mother collecting S&H Green Stamps.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a fondue set that was my mum's hiding in a cupboard. The lady who's helping my girlfriend to learn braille and use a white cane told us how she used to love fondue so when we've had our second shots we're going to dig the fondue set out and invite her over for fondue


----------



## asp3 (Apr 6, 2021)

I used to hold fondue parties in the dorms when I was in college in the early 80's.  We'd usually have either oil for meat and cheese for bread, but sometimes it was one or the other and then a desert fondue as well.


----------



## caroln (Apr 6, 2021)

asp3 said:


> I used to hold fondue parties in the dorms when I was in college in the early 80's.  We'd usually have either oil for meat and cheese for bread, but sometimes it was one or the other and then a desert fondue as well.


Dessert fondue is so-o-o good!   Melted chocolate that you dip strawberries and angelfood cake in...yum!  My grandkids LOVE chocolate fondue!


----------



## SetWave (Apr 6, 2021)

Had a friend in high school who worked at a gas station and whenever I pulled in for the usual dollar's worth of regular he would give me extra green stamps for my mom.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 7, 2021)

My word what fond memories this post brought back. we had green stamps and gold strike. family friends worked at the redemption centers. mom had the avocado one and her sister had the orange. I dont ever think we used it. stamps at the grocers, gas station, hardware store. DONT forget the stamps. books and books of them little green things, somtimes in haste got stuck to other things, wish I was back there now!!


----------



## asp3 (Apr 7, 2021)

caroln said:


> Dessert fondue is so-o-o good!   Melted chocolate that you dip strawberries and angelfood cake in...yum!  My grandkids LOVE chocolate fondue!



My favorite was butterscotch fondue made with the Nestle butterscotch chips.


----------



## caroln (Apr 7, 2021)

asp3 said:


> My favorite was butterscotch fondue made with the Nestle butterscotch chips.


I never tried that one!  Sounds good.  What did you dip in that?


----------



## asp3 (Apr 7, 2021)

caroln said:


> I never tried that one!  Sounds good.  What did you dip in that?



We used to use the fairly firm cake donuts, very firm angel food cake, apples and pears.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 7, 2021)

Gosh, I'd love to have a Swiss fondue again. I don't know what happened to my set.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

How about those Raleigh cigarette coupons . . .


----------



## dobielvr (Apr 7, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 158662
> 
> How about those Raleigh cigarette coupons . . .


Remember when they had the surgeons generals warning placed on the side about the harmful effects of smoking as you lit one up.....


----------



## SetWave (Apr 7, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Remember when they had the surgeons generals warning placed on the side about the harmful effects of smoking as you lit one up.....


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2021)

There was always a baby at my house when I was growing up, so my mother was always making formula, which involved a lot of either Pet or Carnation canned milk or powdered milk.  I remember you could collect the labels and send them in for things.  I can remember my mom getting a nice step-stool and I got a little red purse.


----------



## jujube (Apr 7, 2021)

SetWave said:


> View attachment 158662
> 
> How about those Raleigh cigarette coupons . . .


Yep, send in enough of them and you could get your very own iron lung machine...….


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 8, 2021)

oh yea forgot about those cigarette coupons, raleighs, salem packs.. wonder why there are no such gifting ideas today? i think it is clip ads from magazines or newspapers or maybe online now or maybe scan that wierd looking qr code with you smart phone....


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Apr 8, 2021)

Anyone remember A & P grocery stores, they did plaid stamps.


----------

